# age 44: Ovarian cysts, spotting, caused by cycle 1 - anyone have this also?



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello all, i just went for my first scan, cycle 2  (first 2 embryoes didnt stick). 

Scan showed 2 huge cysts, one on each ovary

I am not happy about that. I have felt something wrong ever since the extremely painful harvest and implant.

I got spotting on CD 5 and 7 which i have never had before (my periods are heavy, heavy, medium (CD1, 2,3) then nothing. Very regular) 

It semi-hurts up there. My junk just feels wrong.

They didnt do day 2 bloods to check my levels, either, only today after seeing the cysts. Got another scan in a couple of days.

I am not happy as i have never had anything known to be wrong with my ovaries before and i think they did this to me.

When they harvested my eggs last time it hurt like hell. He stabbed my ovaries with a huge needle. I felt everything acutely despite pain whistle and meds, When they implanted it also hurt like hell.

Never have i had spotting or that feeling that something is not right there, the suggestion of pain in there.

This is totally as a result of the last cycle

Has this ever happened to anyone else?

How do i know if the two big cysts are infected?


UPDATE 1: Scan this morning showed about 6 or 7 follicles growing plus the cyst doesnt affect it. Just ignore it, the doctor said. 

On track for cycle 2 all systems go!

UPDATE 2: scan shows 8 follicles + a 3cm cyst. Egg collection in a couple of days plus popping of the cyst

UPDATE 3: 2 eggs collected, scheduled for embryo implant in three days' time (assuming they grow and live)


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

UPDATE:

Today was embryo implantation day. Out of 2 eggs, 1 didn't fertilise and 1 did.

Doctor said there's no difference between that embryo and one from a 20yo at that stage they look the same. So we'll see if it implants.

He's changed my regime to have progesterone suppositories every night, 2 pills, same time. Got to take them every night for 12 weeks or until a -ve pregnancy test.

I'm pretty sure others on this forum have had to take them, too.

They help the embryo stick and if you stop halfway or miss a night it will cause a miscarriage so you have to be diligent about it. At 12 weeks the uterus takes over, the nurse said.

So, fingers crossed, there's one embryo in there, hope it sticks, but prepared to try again if it doesn't.


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Best of luck to you. I was never aware of that happening when I did my oe cycle but previous to my de cycle my doctor found a cyst on one of my ovaries  but didn’t affect me getting pregnant.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for replying, Clarabelle71

I think this round didn't work as i did a pee test, came out negative, though its a few days to my bloods. But I feel it anyway that it's not in there. You just know sometimes. No other pregnancy symptoms which i might have if this embryo had stuck.

So it's back on the meds for Round 3 ICSI in March!


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Update: if anybody is curious.

My clinic is a really good one. 

Today is now Cycle 3 -- and my doctor sat down for a good 2 hours, reviewed me, checked the latest science publications and has put me on a new and slightly tinkered round, harvesting the eggs earlier at a smaller follicle size.

I am on a plan -- will do a couple of these cycles, then will try a new medication that's pretty cutting edge experimental research that improves the uterus for the next 3

Then after that if I'm still not pregnant, I'll be doing PRP injection in the ovaries.

Couldn't be happier with my dr. He really is on our side.

And he showed me scientific research showing women over 45 with their own eggs are getting more successful now than they used to be with the medical advances.

very happy about that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

Well done for keeping going and being positive. Although at 44 in April and 6 failed transfers behind me I am finding being positive about my next 3 banking modified natural cycle hard. I think taking out eggs early is a good idea, they do that with natural modified and I got more eggs fertilising but unfortunately the 2 blasts didn’t hang around. Keep us all updated on your progress and I will on mine aswell because any information we can share amongst us older girls is invaluable.


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

That's great CathA - thank you for a great response. YES our power grows when we share info, because then we can stay on top of the latest developments.

6 failed transfers is tough -- well done for being full of grit and courage, and sticking at it. My dr did advise me at the start that it's a small percentage chance, but it's a numbers game.

So you've just got to roll the dice a few times before one sticks (and even then 50% miscarriage rate for us over 44s) and then just keep rolling that dice until you get a live and healthy baby born.

It just takes persistance and tinkering. It's an art as much as a science. Are your Drs constantly tinkering? change a little bit here, a little bit there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes I have changed clinics so have tried everything, High dose; low dose; short protocol; long protocol; I feel I have definitely tried everything so will have no regrets when I look back. Let’s keep our fingers crossed that it works but also being realistic about our chances!


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello there, you certainly have tried a lot of different strategies, high dose, low dose, long cycle, short cycle - - in the end it is a numbers game, you roll the dice, the odds are slim, but if you roll the dice enough times sooner or later (with luck) you may get a good blast that sticks.

you've done 6 , that's good persistence, can you tough it out for another 6?

I'm going for 12 months until i try stem cells and then I'll try again. 

Keep trying as they are improving all the time with women over 44


----------

